# [LWJGL] Spiel Exportieren



## Creylon (13. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe Probleme beim Exportieren meines LWJGL Projektes.

Ich exportiere mein Projekt indem ich mit rechter Maustaste auf mein Projekt klicke und auf "Export" gehe. Dann wähle ich dort "Runnable JAR file" und gebe dem ganzen einen Namen.

Wenn ich das Exportierte nun starte, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "A Java Exception has occurred".

Wär toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Creylon (13. Okt 2012)

Ich bin auf JarSplice gestoßen.
Weder meine erstellte .jar noch .exe funktioniert. Das Fenster Popt kurz auf und verschwindet gleich wieder.


----------



## Creylon (13. Okt 2012)

Hab es hinbekommen. ^^


----------

